# Glaswegian wedding



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Two Glaswegians, Archie and Jimmy, are sitting in the pub discussing Jimmy's forthcoming wedding.

"Och, it's all goin' pure brilliant," says Jimmy. "Ar've got everythin' organised awready, the fluers, the church, the caurs, the

reception, the rings, the minister, even ma stag night".

Archie nods approvingly.

I've even bought a kilt to be married in!" continues Jimmy.

"A kilt?" exclaims Archie, "That's magic, you'll look pure smart in that.

What's the tartan?...."

"Och," says Jimmy, "A'd imagine she'll be in white."


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol: better than the "best joke in Ireland" above


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

A good one :lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------

